# Has anyone tried oriental medicine/acupuncture?



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Think I've talked about this before, but has anyone tried this?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

My mum liked it  she had it for spinal pain


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

I did it, but didn't really notice anything from it.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Tried acupuncture once for stress. It worked really well, actually. The thing was thought that although it didn't really hurt when they stuck in the needles initially, they came back about halfway through and moved each needle around a little to see it was still hitting the right spot. AND THAT HURT! Never went back.


----------



## johnwanning (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah tried acupuncture once for arthritis.It really worked.worth trying.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah, my sister tried it for really bad allergies/rashes. It worked for her. Not sure how though, and since it's a physical thing I don't think that could be chalked up to "all in your head". It'd be interesting to see what people think about it in terms of their SA.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I think it is mostly discredited now in the West.


----------



## qwertz (Aug 12, 2013)

I liked it. (It was a gift from my boyfriend)


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

yukikodunkzone said:


> Yeah, my sister tried it for really bad allergies/rashes. It worked for her. Not sure how though, and since *it's a physical thing I don't think that could be chalked up to "all in your head"*. It'd be interesting to see what people think about it in terms of their SA.


Physical things can be all in the head too.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Steve-300 said:


> I think it is mostly discredited now in the West.


Was it ever even credited?



Steve-300 said:


> Physical things can be all in the head too.


Maybe, but not _physically evident_ things, such as rashes.


----------

